# Stocking Level for new set up



## MartinLB (Apr 13, 2014)

My tank is 195 litres, I have two fish - tank bred percula clownfish and two corals. I want to plan carefully and take my time stocking the tank. The clownfish have been in for a week, are feeding well and are very active. One of the corals has just "shed" - and has now opened fully and is very colourful. Any advice for future stocking?


----------



## AndrewM21 (Mar 4, 2012)

MartinLB said:


> My tank is 195 litres, I have two fish - tank bred percula clownfish and two corals. I want to plan carefully and take my time stocking the tank. The clownfish have been in for a week, are feeding well and are very active. One of the corals has just "shed" - and has now opened fully and is very colourful. Any advice for future stocking?


It depends on what you're looking for; what you prefer. There are so many different species of salwater fish that it's impossible to list all of the options you have available to you.

You could go with a good school of blue/green reef chromis, but be careful when you go to pick these out and make sure you don't get the aggressive chromis (like the lemons); Six Line Wrasse; FireFish (Picky Eater though!); Royal Gramma; 

You have a wide variety of options available to you, so it depends on what you're personal preferences are really.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Hmm well I always suggest a Diamond Watchman Goby. They (Need sand) turn your sand over which keeps it a pretty white. They are also pretty territorial to other gobies and other bottom dwellers like wrasses. If you want to risk your coral, a dwarf angelfish of some sort could work. They are semi aggressive, so make sure you get to know how passive your fish are. My tomato clowns were aggressive until I brought in my Coral Beauty which now intimidates them into the corner. I don't necessarily like that, but the clowns killed my other fish so whatever. Lemonpeel seem to be the most docile of the bunch. Again though, your coral has a big chance of getting nipped, I risked it, but most wouldn't. You could also try a school of pajama cardinalfish (or any cardinalfish). They don't swim much and won't school without aggressive fish. Another choice is a firefish, or small (3) group of dartfish (zebra/scissortail). Royal Gramma Basslets are the Bicolor Dottyback's gentle cousin with a spot. Stunning and peaceful. One blenny could work, but in a tank with no algae, you would have to provide seaweed strips. BOTTOM LINE. My tank setup would look like this;
2x percula clownfish
1x royal gramma basslet
5x Pajama Cardinalfish
1x Diamond watchman goby
with cleanup crew of;
Fire shrimp
5x Snails
3x Nassarius Snails
10x hermit crabs
But again that is me. Many may disagree, but it is all opinion.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

There are some pretty crazy fish out there. You could look at some of the shrimp gobies such as the watchmens with the symbiotic pistol shrimp partners. There are some nice flasher wrasses too. Keep your tank covered.


----------



## MartinLB (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for your advice


----------



## MartinLB (Apr 13, 2014)

Do you think my tank is too small for fish such as tangs?


----------

